# Прицельно стрелять



## Jabba1980

Здравствуйте. Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно перевести на английский данное предложение ("У боевиков была возможность прицельно стрелять")? Перевожу показания бывшей заложницы на процессе Нурпаши Кулаева (единственного оставшегося в живых бесланского террориста). Полный русский контекст таков:

"Нас всех посадили на пол, дали воды и тут же заставили ставить детей на окна. Потом поставили на окна женщин и заставили их махать занавесками, кричать, что здесь дети, чтобы сюда не стреляли. У боевиков была возможность прицельно стрелять. Боевики стреляли из оружия, которое ставили на плечо [она имеет в виду гранатомет - прим.]".

Я вот соорудил такое предложение:"The militants were able to shoot with precision." У меня большие сомнения в его правильности. Могли бы вы предложить более подходящие варианты? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## DrDIT

Стандартный оборот - precision shooting, но просто в глагол, как в русском, он не выворачивается. В то же время вполне говорят "to do precision shooting" (хорошо гуглится). Может быть, попробовать "The militants were able to do precision shooting". Оборот "able to do precision shooting" также хорошо гуглится.


----------



## Jabba1980

Спасибо вам большое за оперативный ответ!


----------



## Sobakus

DrDIT said:


> "The militants were able to do precision shooting".


Боюсь, это значит "Боевики имели возможность заниматься спортивной/снайперской стрельбой". _Precision shooting_ – менее популярный синоним к _sharpshooting_ или _marksmanship_, и в этом контексте неприменимо – здесь имеется в виду не точность стрельбы, а возможность прицелиться.

Могу предложить _to have (a) direct line of sight_, _to have a direct shot_, _to be able to open direct/aimed fire_.


----------



## Jabba1980

Sobakus said:


> Боюсь, это значит "Боевики имели возможность заниматься спортивной/снайперской стрельбой". _Precision shooting_ – менее популярный синоним к _sharpshooting_ или _marksmanship_, и в этом контексте неприменимо – здесь имеется в виду не точность стрельбы, а возможность прицелиться.
> 
> Могу предложить _to have (a) direct line of sight_, _to have a direct shot_, _to be able to open direct/aimed fire_.



Скажите, пожалуйста, правильно ли будет выражение "to do aimed fire"? Или правильно только "to open aimed fire"?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

В данном контексте я согласен со мнением Sobakusa и с предложенными им вариантами. Можно сказать и "they had direct sight of their targets", "they had (a) direct line of sight to their targets", "their targets were in direct line of sight".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jabba1980 said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, правильно ли будет выражение "to do aimed fire"? Или правильно только "to open aimed fire"?


I don't think so. In this specific context of the Beslan siege as you describe it, when the gunmen had already taken their hostages, they would not open fire randomly, without aiming at a specific target. Don't translate the Russian words too literally here.


----------



## Sobakus

Jabba1980 said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, правильно ли будет выражение "to do aimed fire"? Или правильно только "to open aimed fire"?


To do fire – невозможное словосочетание, ну разве что в каком-нибудь очень специфическом контексте. Используйте вариант с _sight_, он наиболее универсален.


Enquiring Mind said:


> I don't think so. In this specific context of the Beslan siege as you describe it, when the gunmen had already taken their hostages, they would not open fire randomly, without aiming at a specific target. Don't translate the Russian words too literally here.


From what I gather, the former hostage stresses that the anti-terror unit couldn't take a direct aim at the gunmen with all the hostages, the curtains and what have you, while these in turn had every opportunity to do so.


----------



## rur1920

По-моему, "прицельно стрелять" значит не просто "по цели, а не наугад", а без спешки, то есть у боевиков была возможность точно прицеливаться. Кстати, у слова "боевики" ярко выраженная негативная характеристика: имеется в виду не просто "люди, использующие военную силу для решения политических вопросов", а "очень плохие люди, использующие военную силу для решения политических вопросов", "люди без морали". Я не уверен, что вот это латинское слово подходит в этом плане; вероятно, теряется оттенок.


----------



## Sobakus

Если хотите негативной оценки, есть очень удобное слово _terrorist_, которому никто не может дать чёткого определения, но которое без сомнения негативно.  Кстати, если вы о слове _gunman_ – оно английское, а не латинское, и негативный оттенок там тоже присутствует.


----------



## rur1920

Нет, я о слове "militant", естественно. Gunman — это может быть подходящий перевод, но вряд ли это социальная роль, наподобие "боевика"; скорее всего, это слово определяет ситуацию, в которой оказался человек, то есть это "ситуационная характеристика" (выдумал терминоид ). Здесь решать должен Jabba.


----------



## Drink

Мне кажется наоборот, что в слове "militant" есть негативный оттенок, а в слове "gunman" нет негативного оттенка (когда речь идет о войне).


----------



## rur1920

Забавно. Оказалось наоборот. А насчёт "прицельно"? Передают ли выражения Enquiring Mind этот смысл: что боевики имели возможность достаточно тщательно прицеливаться? Enquiring Mind сказал только, что они в принципе прицеливались ("they would not open fire randomly, without aiming at a specific target"), он ничего не сказал об аспекте тщательности, то есть о том, что боевики могли прицеливаться более-менее без помех. Его мнение по обоим пунктам тоже было бы интересно!


----------



## Sobakus

А, в militant, конечно, оттенок ещё больший, и, кстати, тоже подчёркивает "профессиональность". Оксфорд говорит, что gunman – a man who uses a gun to commit a crime or terrorist act.


----------



## Drink

Sobakus said:


> Оксфорд говорит, что gunman – a man who uses a gun to commit a crime or terrorist act.



Вообще-то вы правы, я перепутал со словом "gunner". Но Merriam-Webster дает два немного различных смысла и я бы сказал, что во втором ("a man noted for speed or skill in handling a gun") все равно нет негативного оттенка.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Его мнение по обоим пунктам тоже было бы интересно!


 Hi rur1920. А тут, как по заказу! (Right on cue!) 

At the risk of wandering off topic, the negative nuance of "gunman" for боевик (even though two of the assailants were reportedly women, but "gunwoman" doesn't exist) was correctly explained by Sobakus and is now agreed, I think. That was the most common term used in all the serious international news outlets at the time in the specific context of the Beslan siege. 

The тщательность element in прицельно стрелять is, I think, pretty much taken for granted in English if you use any of the three options I suggested in #6.  If you have a direct line of sight to your target, it implies that you will actually want to hit the target, in which case you will _take careful aim_ (тщательно прицеливаться).


----------



## rur1920

Enquiring Mind said:


> At the risk of wandering off topic, the negative nuance of "gunman" for боевик (even though two of the assailants were reportedly women, but "gunwoman" doesn't exist) was correctly explained by Sobakus and is now agreed, I think. That was the most common term used in all the serious international news outlets at the time in the specific context of the Beslan siege.


Спасибо большое, очень интересно! А "militants"? Я потому стал  спрашивать, что мне вспомнился маленький скандал с Google Translate. Правда, там были  переводы с английского на русский. И мне сейчас почему-то казалось, что  латинские слова в английском языке не должны иметь вот такого не только  негативного, а интуитивно "отталкивающего" оттенка, какой исходно  английские слова могли бы иметь; может быть, потому что латинские слова — это слова науки.  Очевидно, я был неправ. Но всё-таки интересно, который вариант лучше. Насчёт тщательности — мысль о ней, наверно, имеет большее психологическое значение, чем фактическое: свидетельница вспоминает свою панику. Но, вероятно, Ваши фразы тоже эту панику передают, если только они подходят её речи стилистически: при опасной и унизительной ситуации внимание очень избирательное, так что, если вспоминать о ней, становится не до прикидок и не до детальных рассуждений о диспозиции.


----------

